# Bottomless (Naked) Portafilter for Gaggia Classic Pro 2019



## sumitbahl (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi there

I am looking to buy Bottomless Portafilter for Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 model.

The ones that I see listed on various websites are all compatible with pre 2015 models of classic.

Can someone please recommend one compatible with the latest 2019 model. Preferably with either 7g or 14g IMS basket.

Thanks in advance

Sumit


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

A pre 2015 one will be fine. They are all the same. I have owned both machines and the portafilter are interchangeable.


----------



## sumitbahl (Oct 19, 2019)

GrowlingDog said:


> A pre 2015 one will be fine. They are all the same. I have owned both machines and the portafilter are interchangeable.


 Thank you. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

sumitbahl said:


> Thank you. Which one do you recommend?


They're all pretty much the same though some of the more premium handles will cost extra. Suggest you get one that comes with a triple basket in case you decide to start filling a large travel cup. I doubt you'll find one with an IMS basket so you might have to get that separately.


----------



## sumitbahl (Oct 19, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> They're all pretty much the same though some of the more premium handles will cost extra. Suggest you get one that comes with a triple basket in case you decide to start filling a large travel cup. I doubt you'll find one with an IMS basket so you might have to get that separately.


 Alright. I am just looking for a portafilter. As for the baskets, still contemplating between VST and IMS.


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

When I was in the market for a bottomless portafilter a few months back this one at happydonkey seemed to be the best value.

Feels much better than the stock gaggia one and from what I could tell, all other UK sellers were selling what looked like the same part with a steeper price tag.

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggia-bottomless-portafilter.html


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

They had some on sale in Gaggia outlet, Castleford last week'


----------

